# Supercondensador (bateria) 5V 1F... cambiar por 5.5V 1F o 5V 1.5F posible?



## pablo776 (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola a todos, recientemente me he encontrado un radiador programable, con un supercondensador de 1F y 5V reventado, de modo que al apagarlo perdía la hora (estos supercondensadores hacen las funciones de batería).

Bueno, el caso es que *el condensador que lleva de 1F y 5V*

cuesta la friolera de 16 euros  (con envio), sin embargo, podría adaptarle sin mucho problema uno, en otro formato (pero en la placa hay sitio) de 1F igualmente, y 5.5V...

de hecho 1F y 5V es carísimo, pero tanto 1.5F y 5V como 5.5V y 1F son relativamente asequibles (de 2 a 4 euros), lo que por otro lado me deja con la duda de que si lo montan, puede haber un motivo de peso (los fabricantes se vuelven loquitos por ahorrar unos céntimos en cualquier cosa)

La pregunta es... *podría ponerle cualquiera de las 2 variantes, sin riesgo a dañar algún componente?*

y de hacerlo, cual creeis que sería la más aconsejable y segura, 5.5V y 1F, o 5V y 1.5F, teniendo en cuenta que la función de este condensador es de una pila.

Lo lógico parece que ponerle el de 5.5V y 1F debería ser seguro, ya que si no recibe más de 5v, no cargará a 5.5, aunque tambien supongo que la carga será menor que el de 1F. Por otro lado, el de 5V y 1.5F podría cargar y durar incluso más...
bueno, son teorías de un aficcionado, a ver que contais los expertos.


Es que los 16 euros por el condensador de marras... me duele, y lo peor es que tengo 4 o 5 radiadores más por toda la casa, y tarde o temprano fallarán todos por lo mismo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2013)

pablo776 dijo:


> Hola a todos, recientemente me he encontrado un radiador programable, con un supercondensador de 1F y 5V reventado, de modo que al apagarlo perdía la hora (estos supercondensadores hacen las funciones de batería).
> 
> Bueno, el caso es que el condensador que lleva de 1F y 5V
> 
> ...



Cualquiera de los 2 te sirve de reemplazo. 

Antes de reemplazar verifica que la tensión sobre el capacitor viejo sea menor a 5Vcc


----------



## pablo776 (Dic 27, 2013)

gracias por la respuesta, cual de ellos a nivel seguridad (daño en algun otro componente o funcionamiento del conjnto) es mejor? o es indiferente?
sobre el tema de la tensión, te refieres a verificar en funcionamiento que reciba menos de 5v? lo comentas para descartar el fallo en otra parte del circuito si entrase más V y fuese eso lo que lo ha dañado?

gracias, mis conocimientos de electrónica son limitados

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2013)

pablo776 dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta, cual de ellos a nivel seguridad (daño en algun otro componente o funcionamiento del conjnto) es mejor? o es indiferente?


 
El más parecido sería el de 1F y 5.5V , o sea la misma capacidad y medio volt más de seguridad. 



> sobre el tema de la tensión, te refieres a verificar en funcionamiento que reciba menos de 5v? lo comentas para descartar el fallo en otra parte del circuito si entrase más V y fuese eso lo que lo ha dañado?


 
Si podés medirlo con un tester a fin de descartar un problema de sobretensión sería mejor.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2013)

para micros donde se guardan datos ,ya sea en tv o en cualquier otro equipo que usen 5 volt para el micro-controlador recomiendan

```
IMPORTANTE Para un correcto funcionamiento de esta sección
 la tensión deberá tener una tolerancia de + / - 0,3 Volts .
 O sea 4,7 Volts o 5,3 Volts , nunca más ni menos .
 En lo posible 5 Volts exactos .
```

quizás ese es el motivo del fabricante en no usar el condensador mas económico de 5.5 volt ,sera cuestión de probar,daño por sobretencion no va a haber ,a lo sumo no funcionara o lo hará de forma errática


----------

